# Xorg problem



## SI_KH (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi

I am new to FreeBSD. I tried to install Xorg by following the handbook and use this command:

`# pkg_add -r xorg`

my computer  connect to internet and install xorg

After that, I changed hald_enable and dbus_enable to "YES" but when I use this commands:
[cmd=]startx[/Cmd]
 or
`#  Xorg -configure`
The  answer came:

```
command not found
```

Why the commands do not work?
Thanks


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 1, 2012)

We need more info about your computer hardware to try help you. Which graphics card you have on your computer?

See if it is there:
[CMD=]# ls /usr/local/bin/startx[/CMD]

And 

Show output:
[CMD=]# pciconf -lv[/CMD]


----------



## SI_KH (Dec 1, 2012)

I used vmware for run FreeBSD and my graphics card is onboard and with 256mb memory.
Does that help you?


----------



## SI_KH (Dec 1, 2012)

And when I use this command


```
# ls /usr/local/bin/startx
```

I have not shown anything special


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2012)

FreeBSD's default shell is csh(1).  It does not see newly-added programs until a rehash command is given.  So do that first:
`% rehash`

The mention of VMware is important.  FreeBSD will run inside a virtual machine with an emulated graphic card.  For a video driver, there is x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware.


----------



## SI_KH (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks,
I will try it


----------



## zspider (Dec 1, 2012)

Are you sure that your Xorg install didn't fail somewhere along the way?


----------



## SI_KH (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes,  I'm sure because  it is right now!


Thank you very much for your help Wblock@


----------

